
Facebook using dubious tactics to garner support for FreeBasics platform - nutanc
https://www.facebook.com/savefreebasics?notif_t=iorg_trai_submission
======
nutanc
There has been enough evidence to show that Facebook is intimating friends
that you supported FreeBasics even if you have not clicked. Also, is it right
for a platform to push its agenda on its customers? They did not sign up for
this. This is FB trying to influence a policy that can affect a country

